# Favorite baggy shorts?



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Needing some new shorts this year. Anyone clear-cut favorites out there?

My personal preferences:
-baggy
-non-elastic waist
-built in chamois
-must have cargo pockets
-not too long

I bought some Fox Ranger shorts last year because I've always had good luck with Fox brand stuff. I was surprised when two pairs of shorts arrived...a padded under-short, and a baggy over-short. Kind of weird, but it works I guess. Might just buy another pair in a different color, but would really prefer an all-in-one design.


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

fox ranger are nice, i have a bunch of them. recently try some TLD skyline shorts which i like more than the ranger now


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

I am similar to you, but why built in chammy? I like that detached so I can always use the one I like with any short.

Anyhow, for me it is ZOIC. I am pretty sure they have non-elastic model's


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Thanks for the replies.

I've kind of seen the light on the built in chamois thing....being separate, you can mix and match like you said, or if one or the other gets ripped or something you don't have to throw it all away.

Anyhow, I decided to just keep an eye on closeouts and such, and try a few different brands. I have a pair of Sugoi RPM-X's on the way to start with. Everything I've ever had from them has fit well and been high quality, so they're as good a place to start as any.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I usually cut the liner out of shorts that come with a built-in chamois. I hate built-in chamois.

I really like NZO shorts. I have a pair of their Dobies, which are an elastic waistband short. They're my favorite shorts of all the ones I have. Great fit, the fabrics are well-chosen for the task. They also have a model without the elastic waistband called Sifters. I'm wanting to get a pair of those this year to see how I like them. The Dobies have a little fleece panel in the crotch, so you can wear them without chamois if you want. For me, I'll only do that for short rides under 2hrs. And only if it's hot out. Don't want too much of a draft in there.

I have some Club Ride baggies that meet your criteria otherwise. They use webbing and cinch buckles on the sides to keep them snug. I'm not a huge fan of that method, but I like the shorts otherwise. They do fit nice. The separate liner shorts they came with are terrible, though. Too short and don't fit me well at all. I prefer buying the baggie short separately from the chamois/liner short because of that. I really like Sugoi chamois, and I just buy their regular roadie shorts (or, I could choose bibs if I desired).

I have some Novara shorts I got from REI on closeout. They're not terrible, but the fit is not as good as the others I've mentioned. I like the liners they came with better. More minimal padding than the Sugois I also like, but sometimes the minimal padding is preferred.

Another pair I like are some 11yr old Pearl Izumi Titan shorts. Long discontinued, but the outers are still good shorts. I wore the chamois out long ago. But this is a huge reason why you want the liners separate from the shell/outers. Wear out or rip up the chamois, and you don't have to toss the baggies, too.


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

My favorite are Endura Singletrack, super durable with four pockets for carrying all your crap before/after getting on/off the bike...or even on the bike since the back pockets are more side-back than a traditional back pocket. 

I just got and tried out a set of Pearl Launch shorts, super long inseam and the fabric feels a little fragile. Zoic are nice as well, but have the same problem with the fabric. They both seem pretty breathable though and come with what looks like nice liners.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

TLD Skyline Race. $70 with chamois, $50 without at a bunch of places right now.


----------



## MTBKNG (Dec 30, 2015)

Gravity Anomaly.....


----------



## blacksheep5150 (Oct 22, 2014)

i like the fox sergeants , i cut the liner out of all my shorts and where a nice sugoi


----------



## JimmyC (Dec 19, 2005)

..another fan of Gravity Anomaly.


----------



## bike flyer (Nov 17, 2005)

Been rocking the Lycra sine the 90's and tried to go to the baggies (fox, endura) unsuccessfully. Finally made the change over after the first time out with Gore Alp x shorts. They are a good balance of baggy short with chamois. Light, tough and dissipates sweat well. Not a lot of cargo pockets.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Tried out the Sugoi's....nice short, cut a little small. The outer short is wearable, but the inner is like squeezing into something two sizes too small. Totally un-wearable.

Starting to appreciate buying inner and outer shorts separately. The inner shorts that came with the Fox Rangers is perfect. Going to have to see if I can buy those separately.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

I like synthetic swimming shorts... w/ internals (liner) removed. Light, breathable, dry easily... only issue is storage, but I usually ride with a backpack ;-)

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I prefer the old style Nema Crown Jewels with the chamois built into the short with no separate 'liner' whatsoever. Haven't seen anything like that lately, so I have mostly been wearing lycra bibs.


----------



## thindirtline (Feb 12, 2016)

I recommend Defends booty armor. For details go to thindirtline.com.


----------



## CyclesnIPAs (Jan 22, 2012)

On the removable chamois...I bought 2 pairs of Pearl Izumi baggies with removable chamois. The chamois would stay put while the outer short would slowly slip downwards with nothing but a couple of buttoned loops holding them from completely falling off. Both incredibly annoying and embarrassing. Prefer built ins ever since.


----------



## IDkid (Oct 25, 2010)

Love my Fox Sergeants. 40% off on Backcountry right now for last year's model. Probably going to pick up a couple more pairs off this sale.


----------



## twodragunns (Oct 8, 2015)

Just picked up another pair of Fox Sergeant shorts from Jensen's for $70. Great, durable riding shorts at 40% off you can't go wrong.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

For protection and cooler weather I dig the TLD Moto shorts. They cinch up well, have zippered pockets and they are tough. They retain heat such that your cell phone screen will be covered in sweat if you keep it in your pocket. 

For warmer weather I like:

T.H.E Industries except they don't have a zippered pocket so I worry about losing my cell phone. The placement of the pocket is great so I haven't lost anything nor do I feel the things in my pocket while riding. The material is light and flexible. They look good and are reasonably priced at $50 retail.

2nd favorite - Pearl Izumi Summit are very similar to T.H.E shorts except they have zippered pockets. The pocket placement isn't quite as good.


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

richde said:


> My favorite are Endura Singletrack, super durable with four pockets for carrying all your crap before/after getting on/off the bike...or even on the bike since the back pockets are more side-back than a traditional back pocket.


I'm down for the Endura Single Track II too.

They have the snap in liners which are a good compromise between built in and removable.

I also like them because they fit a bit tighter than normal baggies making up for it with a stretchy but durable fabric. When shorts get too baggy you can have a lot of trouble with the fabric getting snagged on the seat.


----------



## A Little Bird (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm in love with my 661 Freeride camo ones. Their about 100 bucks with the liner, liner has clips so it's detachable and can be worn separately. The thing I love most about them is the fit and fabric. They feel like your not even wearing pants. I wear them all the time off the bike. 

I've had them for about a year and a half and they have held up well, they show signs of wear but no holes rips or tears. Fit wise they are super adjustable, have the stretchy Velcro waistband that makes em easy to tighten.

Tons of pockets some with zippers and they come with an attached goggle wipe (it removable). When mine finally give out I will be buying another pair for sure


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

I've had really good luck with Specialized, Dakine and Troy Lee Design. I've had really bad luck with Fox Attack --they don't wick well and the welded seems fail. 

Don't go for the lightest, most expensive models unless you plan to use them for race only. They really aren't that much more comfortable and they don't last. It's better to buy XT or LX level unless you really need the highest end. 

Look for sewn seams versus welded/glued seams. Avoid seams on the inner thigh where they might rub on the seat especially if you bunny hop a lot. It's not likely that you will use all the pockets but it is nice to have one. My favorite pocket is one across the low back. 

Get black. Every other color will have a black crotch after a,few rides.


----------



## f0nz0 (Sep 21, 2009)

so what brand should i be looking for if i want a 

baggy short
sits slightly below knee
slightly tapered at knee
zippered cargo pockets

im about 6'4, 210lbs


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

f0nz0 said:


> so what brand should i be looking for if i want a
> 
> baggy short
> sits slightly below knee
> ...


Are you sure you want cargo pockets? I find they are fairly useless because of our riding position. Anything bulky in those pockets tends to dig into your leg and or pull the pockets down to the outside or inside of your leg. That also allows you to put bulkier items in your pockets which could cause injury should you suffer a really bad fall. I've found that more minimal shorts are more comfortable and force me to put stuff in my pack. My cellphone always goes in my pocket though.


----------



## f0nz0 (Sep 21, 2009)

You're right, so yeah zippered pockets more than anything, any recommendations? 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

f0nz0 said:


> You're right, so yeah zippered pockets more than anything, any recommendations?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Specialized Enduro Pro for longevity. Dakine Boundary for comfort. The Dakine does not have an inner short so you could get the Mavic inner short if your rides are long


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Personally I don't like the Dakine Boundary as much as the Pearl Izumi or T.H.E Industries shorts I mentioned above. The Dakines fit is not flattering, loose in odd areas and the only pocket is a small one on the right thigh which although zippered it is a poor place if you like to ride with your cell phone in a pocket. 

The only drawback I can think of for a guy your size is the fit on the aforementioned shorts may be tighter than you desire. At first they felt too tight (think XC) but after riding and seeIng them in photos I appreciate the cut. They are my go to shorts now. Unless it's cold then the TLD Moto shorts are rad.


----------



## The Kopish (Jul 12, 2009)

I have a pair of Bellwether shorts I keep going back to. Usually the chamois and liner on baggies are terrible, so I wear lycras underneath. The Bellweather (most like the current Nemesis, but I must have an older model) are a nice, lightweight outer short that doesn't get in the way.


----------



## sevenhelmet (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm a fan of Zoic Ether shorts here. They're so comfortable, sometimes I wear them around the house just to bum around. At $80, I thought they were expensive, but they come with a chamois liner which is removable, so that softens the blow, literally and figuratively.


----------



## Sprocking_Crail (Feb 27, 2016)

Royal Matrix shorts are by far my fave. I've had three pairs now


----------



## inonjoey (Jul 19, 2011)

My favorites are the Alpinestars Drop shorts; nice, close but flexible fit in the crotch that means I they never get caught up in the seat or bunched up in my legs while still allowing great freedom of movement. My only problem with them is that they're pretty expensive and really ugly in every color except for black (which is often sold out in my size).

I also have 2 rides in with a pair of Fox Q4 shorts. I like that they don't have velcro on the fly and the cut is slim without being restrictive.


----------

